# Wifi 802.11n wlanmode hostap problem



## gnoma (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have a PCI wireless adapter Linksys WMP600N:

```
ral0@pci0:2:2:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x00671737 chip=0x06011814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    device     = 'RT2800 802.11n PCI'
    class      = network
```
Looks like the chip is Ralink.

After few hours google searching, I saw that hostapd doesn't support yet 802.11n, but it works with a specific authentication type.

However, I can't get there yet, because even without hostapd started, I cannot get the wifi in wlanmode 11n. I got no encryption and authentication and still the maximum I got is 802.11g.

```
root@sentinel:/root # ifconfig wlan0 mode 11n
ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured
root@sentinel:/root # ifconfig wlan0 mode 11ng
ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured
root@sentinel:/root # ifconfig wlan0 mode 11g
root@sentinel:/root #
```
See, it's perfectly happy with mode 11g. But in mode 11n, it returns error.

Anybody have idea why and how fix this?

Thank you.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 25, 2016)

The driver (still) doesn't support 802.11n-modes for RT2800, RT3000 and RT3900 chipsets. run(4)
Any hopes?


----------

